# Let the plumber do it?



## plumguy (May 29, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> I think you are assuming an awful lot.
> 
> 1st off I know a few plumbers who don't want to follow anybodies work but their own. Their time is too valuable and they would just as soon do the entire job themselves then come in behind somebody just to have to spend a bunch of time making the hole the right way so they can expedite their plumbing as they would like.
> 
> ...



I'm not assuming anything nor am I implying anything towards you're particular job.I'm just stating facts and my perspective from my experiences.

Sure, you get the plumbers that whine about jackhammering and the others that appreciate the work. But, you find that attitude in every trade. 

You also find GC's that never develop a relationship with their subs, they shop every job and they usually make a lot of assumptions and mistakes and the shopping does'nt become a savings in the end. The GC is the boss of the job and SHOULD make the rules and should find subs that will follow them or move on. If a GC thinks that a plumber should do all the jackhammering and trenching then he needs to find that type of plumber because that's the way he thinks it should be done and hopefully, he budgets for it!! So, he does'nt think the plumber is a thief in the end. Which is usually why they shop on the next project and plumber's get a bad rap!!


----------

